# Click here to save the world!



## MysteryOfHistory (Aug 13, 2009)

Made you look...

Hello there. My name is Maddie, I'm sixteen years old, and my personality type is ENFP. Let's see... I like to write and act, and I play the piano. I'm terrible at writing introductions like this. I swear, I'm not this rigid in real life. I just don't know what to say. 
Aaaanyway, I love meeting new people (that's the E bit), and I'm a big fan of meeting people with the same personality type as me. It sounds like fun. We could raise some hell, that's for sure. 
So hey, that's me in a nutshell. Feel free to ask questions/get to know me. I'm all for it!

- Mads


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings MysteryOfHistory and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum MysteryOfHistory. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings MysteryOfHistory and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum MysteryOfHistory. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Hello Maddie. Welcome to the forum. Have you seen or read Twilight yet?


----------



## MysteryOfHistory (Aug 13, 2009)

I have indeed read and seen Twilight. Not wanting to start a flame war here, that would be bad, but it wasn't my favorite. I liked the books better than the movie, though.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Haha, no need to worry about a flamewar. roud:


----------



## Nomenclature (Aug 9, 2009)

CARLISLE FTW! <3

Er... hi, Maddie. Let's be friends!


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

welcome:

kitty for you:


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Oh my god, it's like, the first grade all over again, you're the shiny new toy.


----------



## slowriot (Nov 11, 2008)

yay new toys can we use scientific method on it?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:*


----------



## starri (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello Maddie, Welcome.

Truck for you.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

You liar! I thought I had to put on my costume. You got my hopes up.
Welcome. =]


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello new ENFP


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Whoa, you must be special. CaféBot posted twice :shocked:
Welcome to PC.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

MysteryOfHistory said:


> Made you look...
> 
> Hello there. My name is Maddie, I'm sixteen years old, and my personality type is ENFP. Let's see... I like to write and act, and I play the piano. I'm terrible at writing introductions like this. I swear, I'm not this rigid in real life. I just don't know what to say.
> Aaaanyway, I love meeting new people (that's the E bit), and I'm a big fan of meeting people with the same personality type as me. It sounds like fun. We could raise some hell, that's for sure.
> ...


Greetings MysteryOfHistory! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us! I would love to save the world!


----------



## yara (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi,welcome to personality cafe


----------



## thoke (Aug 3, 2009)

The best way for an ENFP to take over the world is for them to team up with an INTJ. roud:


----------



## Bean (May 29, 2009)

Welcome, Maddie! I hope you enjoy your stay!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

Hiyo! [wave] Hope you enjoy your time here.


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Hey. Welcome to PC. *


----------



## knght990 (Jul 28, 2009)

Salutations.

I think Cafebot has a thing for ENFPs as well.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow Maddie! You got two welcomes from Mr. Cafebot and Nine kitties! Most people only get one of each!

Anyway, Welcome to Personality Cafe.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

W-e-L-c-O-m-E t-O- p-E-r-S-o-N-a-L-i-T-y-C-a-F-e


----------

